# Road Rails / Road Dome



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

We have been trying to contact Hyper Hobbies now for 6 weeks
http://www.roaddome.com

No phone calls returned, no emails returned.

Trying to purchase there system to handle our new outdoor track we are hoping to setup in the spring (parking lot) 75 x 180

We have left many messages, sent several emails but to no avail - there voice mail works but maybe they don't need or want the business.

Does anybody know if they still exist - 

Thanks

www.lakecountryslots.com


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

They are doing you a favor. They don't work very well.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

That's funny, TommyGun...they worked quite well for us. Two seasons of setting up and tearing down the track EVERY weekend really takes it's toll on equipment, especially running big trucks. Could they be better? Yep....they could definitely be cheaper, but then again the market wasn't that big, so economics plays a part. They are difficult to contact, and they could be out of business right now, who knows. Our club has a facility that doesn't require removal of the track anymore, so they aren't using the road rails...what are you needing?


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to agree with tommy to easy to drive over into oncoming traffic. Personally i like pvc pipe as barrers.
JMO


----------

